

Show HN: A cool live demo feature - sooperman
http://demo.webengage.com/

======
Mahn
Frankly, I hate it when sites do this. I'm trying to read your article or find
out about your product by myself, why would you interrupt me to ask for
feedback or conduct a survey? Don't get me wrong, it's a pretty demo, but from
an usability stand point there has to be a better way to handle these things.

~~~
sooperman
We don't like them either. Hence, we built what you saw. It is all about the
context and that's what we are trying to do. It is about showing an offer at a
time when you are most "likely" to make a purchase. It is about asking how
your buying experience was once you just made a purchase. Relevance in
collecting insights and running promotions is what we are trying to build.

------
coherentpony
I don't like it. It pops up a huge attention-diverter on the front of the
webpage. Why not just have a link in the corner of the page giving the option
to provide feedback?

The current culture of pop-up upon visit for some reason really irks me.

~~~
sooperman
We allow you to "target" those questionnaires in various ways; e.g. you can
choose to display the survey only to people who have spent atleast 60 seconds
on the page. Take a look - <http://webengage.com/survey#targeting>

Plus, you can always choose to use the feedback tab which is passive (only
opens when the user clicks on it) and not proactive like surveys.

If all of the above didn't make any sense, we have a JS API to open the survey
at the click of a link at the bottom of your page :-) -
<http://docs.webengage.com/api/js-api.html#survey-api>

~~~
coherentpony
Interesting. That sounds a lot better than I had initially thought. Thanks for
the clarification.

~~~
sooperman
I'll keep the pleasure all to myself :-). Glad that the reply made sense.

------
e1g
Would it be possible to introduce the white-labelling feature on lower priced
tiers? This would be perfect for MVPs for rapid iteration, however that area
also implies stringent financial constraints. Specifically, I am thinking of
how to utse this in a B2B idea I'm exploring, but the B2B sector is a great
deal less forgiving of 3rd party brands in the UX than the consumer web.

[edit] One solution could be a plan catered specifically to MVPs - white-
labelled for up to X views in y months where both X and Y are relatively low
values. This will make the service accessible to early stage startups without
becoming an obstacle to on your viral growth (as their collective traffic is
very low), and also will allow you to collect your due revenues if their
project becomes successful (win-win).

~~~
sooperman
Drop us a feedback on our site please. Happy to discuss this further with you.
We have some solid experience working with b2b businesses :-)

------
davidedicillo
I really love the demo. Great job, guys!

This is an example of how to immediately show to the potential customer how a
tool can be applied on their product.

~~~
sooperman
You make my day! Thanks Davide.

------
jaynate
Looks cool! Just FYI, I accidentally typed a capital H in Http://... When
typing in my URL and it told me my URL was invalid.

Worked when I tried <http://..>. instead. Might cause you to lose some less
technical users.

Good luck with the project!

~~~
sooperman
Oh, thanks for pointing out the issue. Silly and weird. Will get it fixed.
Thanks!

------
morequestions
Interesting - [https://demo.webengage.com/awesome-
demo.html?action=takeDemo...](https://demo.webengage.com/awesome-
demo.html?action=takeDemo&url=https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5581944)

------
chimpoo
You have provided a nice way to see how your product will work for any site
owner rather than providing some Hardcoded demos. The demo first renders the
site quickly and then loads your form immediately. Nice one..

------
pajju
The demo sold me off. Its too perfect. Great job, appreciate it!

Probably one of the best live demo's I've seen that shows all of your products
and efforts. Kudos.

~~~
sooperman
Thank you so much. We'll be adding some screenshots from the reporting module
etc too, to make it more apparent. You should try the real product too
sometime :-)

~~~
pajju
When you have built a great product, you don't have worry about anything. Good
words will follow you.

BTW, I run a consulting firm based in India and will introduce to all our
clients. Come take our money. :)

------
roh26it
Is this js being embedded on the site with a tracking code thats generated?
(Not trying to show off, just being geeky I guess)

~~~
sooperman
More or less :-) ... here's a discussion around the feature on Stackoverflow -
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7849466/showing-a-demo-
of...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7849466/showing-a-demo-of-my-css-on-
any-website/)

~~~
roh26it
Great answer you have there! This is really very cool. I'd seen some chrome
plugins which let me alter the way webpages look as per my convenience but you
guys (& girls ofcourse) at webengage took it to another level! SooperAmazing.
:-)

